# Seattle light rail from King Street station to waterfront (aquarium)



## nanavc (Mar 29, 2018)

In May we will be going to Bellingham WA. from CHI. Since we have quite a long layover between getting off EB to getting on the Cascades, we were going to visit Pikes market and the Aquarium. Anybody know how to use the light rail to get from the station to there? or close to it? I really don't want to take a taxi. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zephyr17 (Mar 29, 2018)

You can take the the Link light rail from the International District station across the street from King Street Station to the Westlake Center station, then walk down Pike to Pike Place Market (NOT "Pikes market"). You can take take the stairs down to the waterfront and the aquarium from there. Theres also an elevator around there somewhere. Once down to the waterfront, it isnt that far a walk back to King Street, just walk down the waterfront to Jackson and walk up Jackson to the station (a bit more than a mile). It is a fairly flat walk that way, note that a lot of downtown Seattle approaches San Francisco in being hilly.

Trip planner: https://m.tripplanner.kingcounty.gov


----------



## nanavc (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you so much for the information and the link.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 29, 2018)

another FYI...

From the Westlake Light Rail Station, you will be right next to the Seattle Monorail that dates back to the Worlds Fair. It's a short ride... costs about $5 round trip and you get to see some of the city, and you can get off and walk around the Worlds Fair Park. (Space Needle, Fountain, etc.).

The monorail itself is really cool if you like public transit.

I would also like to mention that you may want to see something more unique to Seattle than the aquarium.. the Chihuly glass museum at the worlds fair park (yes the one the monorail takes you to) would be a great suggestion on a bad weather day. On a clear day.. the views from the Space Needle would be worth it.

Pikes Place (people call it that too.... it's ok




is great of course and on a clear day you may want to take a roundtrip on the ferry to get great views of the mountains AND the skyline.

ALSO... there is a Seattle Streetcar and Seattle Light Rail... both are right outside the King Street Station. Streetcar will be at street level.. Light Rail will be in the Transit Tunnel.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 29, 2018)

Might I recommend for lunch eating at Smith Tower. It has great food and a great view.


----------



## spinnaker (Mar 29, 2018)

There is lots to see right near the train station. There is the mentioned Smith Tower, Columbia Center, Pioneer Sq, Underground Seattle.

The aquarium is not awful far. I am pretty sure I just walked from that area to the station but their light rail is kind of neat and worth a ride.

Be on your guard when walking right near the station. Lots of homeless people in the area. No one really seems to bother you but you still should have the big city radar up.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 29, 2018)

spinnaker said:


> Be on your guard when walking right near the station. Lots of homeless people in the area. No one really seems to bother you but you still should have the big city radar up.


I would say this is true throughout Seattle. It's not the safest feeling city. Years ago a man tried to pick-pocket me (I don't keep my wallet in my back pocket or he would have been succesful) while I was walking to Pike Place. I was just there a few weeks ago and some "street entertainers" were cussing out people just walking by on the street. That was on my way to the monorail... again near Pike Place Market.

But Seattle is a lovely city and very worth exploring.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 29, 2018)

If you want really good gelato there is a place in Ballard. Along with the best record store I know of in the country. Bop Street Records. Going to look at the lochs in Ballard is also fun. Be sure to look at the fish ladder there too.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 29, 2018)

The walk down hill is quite doable, but we ended up using Uber to get back up the steep hill. The fare was very reasonable..


----------



## spinnaker (Mar 30, 2018)

crescent-zephyr said:


> spinnaker said:
> 
> 
> > Be on your guard when walking right near the station. Lots of homeless people in the area. No one really seems to bother you but you still should have the big city radar up.
> ...


The homeless situation is very bad near the train station. Other parts of the city, it seems to be confined to selected streets. I did not feel at ease while I was there but then again I was not uncomfortable either. I did not experience cussing from the street performers. There were a couple of ships in town so I guess most of them were making money.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm a "little old lady" - maybe not old (62), and I felt comfortable walking to the train station, twice. Even walked up, up, up from my hotel to church crossing under I5 where there were tents set up by homeless and was fine. Took the light rail a few times too. As someone else said, just be aware of your surroundings, like you should be just about anywhere this day and age.


----------



## Asher (Mar 31, 2018)

Seaboard92 said:


> Might I recommend for lunch eating at Smith Tower. It has great food and a great view.


Nice choice,I remember when it was the tallest building in Seattle.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 31, 2018)

spinnaker said:


> I did not experience cussing from the street performers.


Well... when I called these fellows "street performers" it was really unfair to actual street performers (like the piano player at the market... SOOO Good!) who are well worth a watch or a listen. I just didn't know what else to call them... street preachers maybe? Although they weren't preaching with good words!


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 31, 2018)

Most of the problems in Seattle are contained to a few small areas. But I think a lot of the issues are growing because of the tech boom. Unfortunately a lot of development specifically with Amazon has forced rents to get higher.

While the vulnerable people are getting priced out of their homes so more high rent developments can go in.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2018)

While Seattle definitely has Homeless issues, Portland is much worse! ( As is my City, Austin!)

Sad to see in such lovely Cities,with reputations for being caring,liberal Cities!


----------



## R30A (Apr 1, 2018)

University Street is a little closer to the aquarium than Westlake station. 

Personally, I'd walk it. It is a rather nice walk through Pioneer Square, then along the waterfront. 

Another reasonably priced attraction is the ferry. Bainbridge is quicker and more frequent, but the Bremerton ferry is more scenic.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> While Seattle definitely has Homeless issues, Portland is much worse! ( As is my City, Austin!)
> 
> Sad to see in such lovely Cities,with reputations for being caring,liberal Cities!


I agree my second home had a really bad homeless problem. I'm working with a non profit when I'm there to help solve that.


----------

